# looking for non-anonymous donor, import from which bank?



## flutter44 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi I live in Dublin and I've decided to go for DIUI.  I'm looking for some help around organising donor sperm. I'd prefer a known donor and from initial discussion with my clinic I think I have to select which bank to use - they can only organise unknown donor and they import from Denmark.  The clinic mentioned that the USA/California is my best option and to google it  

How do I know if a bank is reputable ??

thanks


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi flutter,

The clinic that seems to be talked about a lot on here is Xytek.  They have both anonymous and non-anonymous donors.  In England you can only use donors that comply with the HFEA guidelines over here (identifiable donor, not paid etc) but I'm not sure if the situation is the same in Ireland?

Our clinic in Manchester, England have their own bank of donor sperm so we used some from there so I can't really help anymore than I have.  There should be people on here soon that can help you a bit more!

pippi x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

eurpean sperm bank in denmark is where lots of singlegirls are using- it complies with the UK laws and you can get photos etc of the donors


----------

